# Burl? Worth anything?



## Phyll (Nov 10, 2009)

I found this burl a while back. I was wondering if it might be worth anything and how much it might be worth? Any ideas? It is only about the size of a football. It will take a lot of driving and hiking to find it again so I'm wondering if I should even look.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

Wow that's pretty


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

Any idea of what type of wood it is? How hard and dense is it? It's pretty neat "as is". You could sand it down a bit and give it a protective coating of tung/poly to enhance the grain and colors.


----------



## yarydoc (Oct 16, 2009)

It would make some nice pen or stopper blanks. How heavy was it? I probably would have brought it out when I found it.


----------



## Phyll (Nov 10, 2009)

Not exactly sure what type of wood it is probably either hemlock, sugar maple, or yellow birch. It was found at a high elevation 4000-5000ft above sea level about 20 miles outside of the Great Smokey National Forest in North Carolina.

I was in the middle of a long distance hike and didn't want to carry the extra weight for days even though I probably should have


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Man I wish I had that. That is beautuiful burl. Maybe you ought to let me know where it is and I'll go get it…...........LOL


----------



## Phyll (Nov 10, 2009)

hahaha, I'm planning on trying to find it once I have a day free. Just hope it is still there.


----------



## tbone (Apr 24, 2008)

It is beautiful, but I'd steer clear of the Park Rangers if I were you.


----------



## Phyll (Nov 10, 2009)

thanks tbone will do.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Phyll ask Greg thats his business

http://lumberjocks.com/OregonBurls


----------



## OregonBurls (Oct 12, 2009)

I have had something similar to this if it is not the same thing. It is Fir. I have harvested burls like that in the woods. I have found them where the fir tree was harvested 30 - 40 years ago and the stump healed over. It gets the swirls like you are seeing in the pics. That would be my guess. Sand it and see if it smells like a pine or fir. Mine didnt have the worn growth lines though.


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

It's not worth anything, send it to me and I'll dispose of it for you…...That is some very pretty wood!


----------



## Phyll (Nov 10, 2009)

that's what she said


----------



## Phyll (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks Oregon


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

hell if i knew how to carve bowls on a lathe (i just dont have a lathe) I would probably do so


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

just as a thing to ponder…..if you get caught takeing that from a national forest without a permit…...it might just be the most expensive piece of wood you ever bought…..just putting it out there…....good luck


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

now… when you are on a long distance hike through a national forest aren't you allowed to camp for the night? and if your camping aren't you allowed to build a fire to sustain yourself for the night?
and if you need to build a fire, wouldn't it be allowable to gather dead tree parts to create this fire? 
So you picked it up, and didn't have to use it


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

If that is on public land, take only memories, and leave only footprints…


----------



## NathanAllen (Oct 16, 2009)

Or you could ask a Ranger. Tell him you're a woodworker and you'd like to grab a burl off a downed log.

In that situation, the worst they can do is say no.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

SOme great wood. Would make some beautiful pens, or bowls.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Looks a lot like the Fir burls around here, in the mts of N. AZ.
Most of the ones I have harvested are punky on the inside.
Gene


----------

